# comparing hi def resolutions



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been following the discussions on projection viewing and though I do not own one, I am curious to know from those of you that do whether a 1080p resolution on a LCD/Plasma/DLP is comparable to the 1080p image from a 1080p projector, all things being equal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its all about distance and the size of screen. If you sit far enough back even a 480p image will look great. A 1080p image on a 100" screen sitting at almost any distance is fantastic but you will loos the benefits of having that 1080 lines as you get farther back.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

All things being equal, yes.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Rarely are all things equal in this business. Making generalizations is very difficult with so much variance in models, viewing conditions, and personal preferences.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Rarely are all things equal in this business. Making generalizations is very difficult with so much variance in models, viewing conditions, and personal preferences.


Agreed whole heartedly and thanks for pointing that out. It seemed dogmatrix was after a direct answer so thats what I gave him.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

IMO the size advantage delivered by the projector at 1080p resolution is awsome. From the same distance a smaller panel PQ will be better but not as involving as a big sized image...


----------

